# 1930s Custom Kraft Archtop



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I sure do miss the vintage section we used to have here :/

Still I thought I'd share some pics of my new archtop. It's a 30s Harmony made Custom Kraft model 23. Nabbed it off ebay and it came with a 30s Lifton hardshell case! (likely worth more than I paid for the guitar). I'm gonna get it a neck reset ASAP to have her as a A1 player! Can't wait to get the work done to have it up and running. Right now I borrowed a shorter bridge from another guitar to be able to see how she sounds and at least be able to play some cowboy chords.........and damn it sounds good!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Real sweet looking old guitar, is that herring bone around the top or are my old eyes playing tricks on me. you could play so sweet sounding blues on that one. Enjoy


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks! And yes you're right it's a wheat pattern herringbone binding.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the headstock. My first guitar was a Harmony Roy Smeck f-hole archtop. I'm reasonably sure he didn't play the particular model. It was a real finger strengthener!

International Rhythms - Park in Paree - Farewell Blues - YouTube


----------

